# diesel mileage



## lawnboy82 (Jan 18, 2001)

i dont know if you guys could help me or not but here is my question. in a little while now i am gonna have to go to a dealer and buy myself 2 new trucks. i have decided to get (1) F350 xlt with the psd ext. cab 4x4 8' bed, and an 8' plow, i want to also be able to putz with this truck though. but that is not what i am worried about. i also have to get a dump truck, i am looking for an F550 4x4 w/ an 11' mason dump. i have some friends that just bought (3) 550's and they are telling me that they get something like 10 miles to the gallon in their v8 psd's now quite honestly i dont mind doing 10 miles to the gallon, but the price per gallon of diesel is high around here and i was just wondering if any of you guys have 550's and what kind of mileage you are getting, working and non. i am going for a stick on both trucks. automatics are no good for working. also what how big of a plow would i need for a truck that size? cause i want to do some roads and parking areas with it. the roads are fairly small though, and if i can i would also like to use it on large, str8 driveways. let me know what you guys think of this. thanks


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Ok

I got lots of Fords, F 350s and F 550s.

10 or 12 MPG is what an F 550 gets for MPG. It weighs in at 10,000 lbs, thats a lot of truck to pull around. However diesel shines when it has a full load and is really working. You could be haulling a heavy payload and still be getting the same 10 MPG. 

Plows.

Depending on your Ford dealer, your warrenty may be voided when plowing with an extended cab and a diesel. This is because the front end weights too much. Most dealers in the North East will warrenty it anyways, however just something to think about. Add load boasters to help.

If it was me, and I have bought this and more the past few years. I would get the following.

1 F 550 regular cab 4x4 PSD 6 speed ( I buy auto)
11 Rugby body (Dejana is a great pooling co to go through.)
9.5 Fisher or Western V-plow
3 Yard V-box spreader.

1 F 350 4X4 PSD 6 speed regular cab.
8.5' Fisher or Western V-Plow
8' Pick up bed.

Plowing with an extended cab and 8' bed is not fun, the truck just gets too long. Your rear tires will track over unplowed area. If you have to get an extended cab get the 6.5' bed, or just get a regular cab with an 8' bed.

That is my $ 0.02.



Geoff


----------



## lawnboy82 (Jan 18, 2001)

ok, thanx. 
550: these people told me that their 550's are in overdrive after like 40, maybe 45 and are pinned by 65. i mean i wont be taking it for real long distances but i still have some highways that do help me to get around. 

350: the only reason i say longbed is because i would like to if the need ever arises to be able to put a sander in the back of it. some people who i work for sell the ones that you put in the 2" reciever, but in my mind that just makes the truck an 8' bed with less salt supply. do you know if anybody makes like a 6 1/2 foot sander for the backs of shortbed pickups?

sanders: are those things real pains to get into the backs of trucks? i mean like right now i am looking at a big horse farm to keep my stuff at, and they have excavators and whatever, but i will need these trucks for tree work and what not.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Yes there are 7' sanders on the market for 6.5' pick up beds.

If you got an exevator it will be easy to remove. Just build something with a chain fall, and that will work fine to remove a sander.

Also one sander should be enough to cover the route of two trucks. 

Geoff


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We run 2 1997 Ford F-350 with the Powerstroke diesels. Summer time not loaded we get 23mpg in the city and hauling lawn maintenance equipment 18mpg city. Winter with plow and sander we are lucky to get 13mpg in the city and about 5mpg while plowing and hauling over 2 yards of sand in a storm!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2001)

lawnboy82,

10-12 mpg on a 550 psd dump is about avg. Friend of mine has a 550 V-10 dump and the best he can get is 8 mpg empty! I think he gets 5-6 mpg loaded.

Now my 250 gets 18-20 mpg empty, 12-14 mpg plowing and hauling. Remember, you can't get plow prep package on a PSD Supercab. Make sure you order or have installed the "X" code (450/550) front springs and you won't have any problems. The only problem you may have is finding someone to install a plow on that truck. My local Fisher dealer would not install an EZ-V even though I stressed that I had upgraded the front suspension. My local Western dealer did install an 8 1/2 MVP though.

Like Geoff said, The supercab 8' bed (158" wheelbase) gets a little cumbersome in tight places, but I love mine .

Check out pics in signature.

Greg


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

lawnboy,the 550 sounds good,the 350 excab deisel longbed isnt a good choice for plowing at all.Its a much better personal use/tow vehicle than plow truck.I would get the short bed.or the regular cab,it is to long otherwise.If you buy the excab,the truck doesnt have the payload capacity to carry a plow w/diesel.You might find someone to install one-you might not,either way its overloaded with a blade.The F550 is a nice size truck to plow with,and can carry 3-4 tons legal.how many miles are you going to put on the 550?if not many,consider gas.Whatever truck will run the most,get the diesel in that truck for sure.


----------

